# Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - Age These



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! There is a huge improvement with 3 months in the humi. The flavors really melded into a great smoke. Be patient and you will be rewarded with ...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Cigar Review - Age These


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I had the pleasure of sampling one of these just the other week and while impressed I could tell they needed just a little time in the humi. Now that I know my hunch was correct I will go back and pick up a few. Thanks


----------

